# Waiting times at RFC for FET?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls
Just wondering how long it takes to get called for a FET at the RFC? Does anyone know even approx of the cost. I'm just thinking ahead. Also how many embryos will they defrost at a time?


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hey Yellowhope the waiting time for Fet is 3-4 months & the cost is £1496 & meds. I think they're around £400 but when I collect mine in a few weeks I'll let u know exactly how much they cost. As far as I know they thaw 4 embies at a time & they wud expect half of them not to survive. We only have 4 wee snow babies so all being well God willing we might have 2 left to transfer. 

We had our review appt in Dec & got our offer letter a few weeks ago to start tx with March af... Seemed like ages away as we were really keen to get started again but it has came round so quickly!!

Good luck with getting started again hun x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Maximom. Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

hey girls 
just a quick one i had fet last year in rfc and drugs were only about £40 -
hope this helps
fi xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just wondering-my current 2ww has come to a premature end with the arrival of AF well before my OTD.
Do you know if it's the case that we will have to wait 6-12 weeks for our review and is it following that that we get activated for the FET list which could be 3-4 months later. So fed up with all the waiting around that you do with the RFC even though you are paying them yourself for your treatments.

Also wondering if we wanted to do another cycle at the RFC do we go to the back of the list again?
Would be grateful if anyone knows the answers to thes questions.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Yellow, I'm so sorry to read about your AF arriving - how early has it arrived hun?

I've had several FETs at Royal and, yes, the waiting is a pain in the backside.  You do have to wait for ages on a review - we'd our last FET in Nov/ Dec and we're only going for review on Wednesday!  They really do take their time - they will activate you on the list for FET and then the wait is usually 2-3 months.  We always waited for the review to get reactivated, but maybe if you phoned them you could hurry things up?  Mmaybe tell them that you want reactivated before the review?

While we were having FET, we asked to be kept on list for private ICSI too and we got a letter of offer for it just last week and we should be going through it soon.  Why not give them a wee ring pet and see what they can do for you.

Saying that, I totally understand your frustrations as the Royal are really bad at waiting lists and admin in general.

I hope that you are feeling ok hun, I know how devastating it is


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tessy

Started to wipe blood on day 9 of 2ww. I think the progesterone stemmed the bleed,had spotting. Then last night fresh blood coming constantly. Today would be day 12 of 2ww.  DH still wants to do the test on Monday but we both know it's all over.  I just feel like we have wasted so much time waiting on waiting lists.  

I know what you mean about the admin team in RFC. They sent us out an offer to start our private ICSI cycle in April while we were actually in the middle of doing  it with them.

Thanks for your kindness and wishing you success with your treatment.


----------

